# Thai Martial Arts movie trailer



## AceHBK (Jan 5, 2008)

Someone posted this on a Asian movie messageboard I am on.
Looks like it will be action packed.  Check out the action in the trailer!

The movie is called Chocolate

"Chocolate stars newcomer Nicharee "Jeeja"  Vismistananda as an autistic girl who learns how to fight both by absorbing her martial arts skills from what she sees on TV and from the Muay thai boxing school next to her home. When she finds a list of debtors in her sick mothers diary, she decides to go collecting. Her quest leads her to confrontations with criminal gangs and also her father, a member of the Japanese mafia."


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1053379045929040117


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 5, 2008)

_learns how to fight both by absorbing her martial arts skills from what she sees on TV_

Hey!!!  I should be a high ranking black belt in multiple arts by now...

_and from the Muay thai boxing school next to her home_

Oops...or maybe not


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL...it does have what seems like a terrible storyline but the action looks awesome.  Everytime I see a Thai martial arts film I think of Tony Jaa and Ong Bak.

What happened to american martial arts films??  I have noticed that action films in Asia are better than American made action movies.  The stunts are better and fight scenes are chereographed better and the actors/actresses do more work in their scenes.  American made films have a lot more explosions and all but that seems to be about it.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 20, 2008)

At least we have Rambo


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 20, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> LOL...it does have what seems like a terrible storyline but the action looks awesome.  Everytime I see a Thai martial arts film I think of Tony Jaa and Ong Bak.
> 
> What happened to american martial arts films??  I have noticed that action films in Asia are better than American made action movies.  The stunts are better and fight scenes are chereographed better and the actors/actresses do more work in their scenes.  American made films have a lot more explosions and all but that seems to be about it.


Nothing wrong w/ explosions. There are occasionally decent ones. I kind of like the Transporter series


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 21, 2008)

lol@rambo.

Yeah both Transporters were good movies.


----------

